# Bild als Png - Alpha



## PC Freak (10. September 2009)

Für ein Apple News-App benötige ich ein Icon im Format 128x128. Format: PNG, als Alpha gespeichert

Zitat: "and save the file to your desktop as a PNG. Make sure "Alpha" is checked."

Wie speichere ich mit PS als Alpha?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. September 2009)

Man speichert kein PNG "als Alpha", sondern ein PNG "mit Alpha" ... oder auf deutsch, PNG mit Transparenz.

Wenn du also irgendwas gezeichnet hast, die Hintergrundebene löschst und so auch tatsächlich Transparenz im Bild siehst, gehst du auf "Für Web und Geräte speichern", wählst als Ausgabeformat PNG-24, klickst das Häkchen bei "Transparenz" an und speicherst es.
Schon hast du ein PNG mit (Alpha-)Transparenz erstellt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

